# cutting "X"s for childrens play stove - the eyes



## mcbradford (Jan 2, 2005)

I took a piece of 1/8" plexiglas and used my router (along with the router guide from rockler). The template turned out perfect. I cannot get a good clean cut however. My router edge get stuck on the corners of the oposite side of the "X". I often over-shoot the edges. 

Should I used thicker plexiglas? I though about using a larger router base, this would float over the entire template.

I have been using double-stick tape to hold down my piece I am cutting. I drilled/counter sunk four holes on the template, to secure with screws.

Any suggestions?


----------



## x372sailor (Dec 24, 2004)

Use a table-mounted router and flush trim bit with bearing?

Brian


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Let me see if I understand what you are doing. You cut a template from some material and are using it with a guide bushing to cut out an "X" shape from 1/8" plexiglass? Or are you making an "X" shaped cut out in 1/8" plexiglass? More detailed info please.


----------



## mcbradford (Jan 2, 2005)

My template is plexiglas. The material I am cutting is 1/8 mdf (cabinet backer-board).

About using the router on a table..... I cannot visualize this???? Do you have any links with examples?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

To my way of thinking the easiest way to do this job is with your router mounted in a router table. I would use a 1/4" straight bit with a bearing on the end. These bits are called flush trim bits and are commonly used for trimming Formica or veneer on cabinets. Fasten your template to your MDF, rough cut it to shape using a jig saw if possible. Adjust your bit height above the table so the bearing rides on the template with the MDF on the bottom. Slowly bring your template onto the bearing and then move it around in a counter clockwise direction. You will have excellent control, easily see where your cuts are and get a nice smooth finish.


----------



## mcbradford (Jan 2, 2005)

My template is a 8" X 10" plexiglas rectangle. The "X" is cut out in the center of this. My "X" is about 5". If I understand what you are stating - make a template that is an "X", not a template with a "X" cutout of it - correct?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

mcbradford said:


> I'm sorry but I am having trouble understanding what you have done and what you are trying to do.
> 
> Let me see if I'm at least close. You started with a piece of plexiglas and used that to make a template. The template looks like a square/rectangle with a "X" cut out of it. This "X" is what you now want to run a guide bushing in and the bit will cut the shape of an "X" into the finished project.
> 
> ...


 I hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## mcbradford (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I was wanting to prevent cutting another template - but now I am glad I did. I cut another "X" out of 1/4" plexiglas - double-stick taped it to the mdf. Used my fixed router on the router table with a 1/4" straight bit with a bearing on the end. Perfect cut everytime and I can now see what I am doing with much better control.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm glad my idea helped. When you finish your project post a photo for us to see.


----------



## mcbradford (Jan 2, 2005)

I posted a picture of the final project.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice!

You do know that if you spoil your kids with nice stuff like now that then they will expect a nice hand crafted car when they get to be 16 or 18..... a heck of a job to do with a router......

Here is a short cut to the picture:

(broken link removed from this location)

Thanks for sharing!

Ed


----------

